# Mia moglie mi tradisce, il cane mi fa la pipì addosso e ...



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

*Mia moglie mi tradisce, il cane mi fa la pipì addosso e ...*

e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

DANIELE


VAFFANCULO


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

ma perchè???? Ci soffro da morire perchè mio figlio è Nerd, non potrà diventare in futuro Cervo a primavera come me!!!! Come diventerà da adulto??? Mia moglie continua a fare gang bang con  anche i vicini nel frattempo, ma al amo, che ci posso fare???


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma perchè???? Ci soffro da morire perchè mio figlio è Nerd, non potrà diventare in futuro Cervo a primavera come me!!!! Come diventerà da adulto??? Mia moglie continua a fare gang bang con anche i vicini nel frattempo, ma al amo, che ci posso fare???


dimmi la verità... hai sniffato un involtino primavera.
Prima l'avatar
Poi 'sti post....



.... ma lo sai che mi fa piacere sentirti così allegro?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!


Almeno ha un futuro. Chi ha interesse impara tante cose, e domani sarà importante sapere e soprattutto saper fare. *Viva i Nerd*!


----------



## stellina (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
per il figlio nerd si sopravvive ad essere nerd...sono ottimi ingegneri...
per la pipì del cane esistono degli spray repellenti...
per le corna possiamo vedere di abbinarle al vestiario almeno da fare ton sur ton!!!!:carneval:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
 a parte le battute ti trovo felice....felice per te!
un abbraccio


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!


Cacchio hai un figlio cervellotico e ti lamenti :rotfl::rotfl::rotflaniele che hai .?.. Cos'è la primavera, il caldo, ti sei scolato troppe birre :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!


Meglio un figlio nerd
che una figlia truzza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

però se canti....con questa melodia...

COchi e Renato nebbia in val padana...

Mia moglie mi tradisce, il cane fa la cacca, 
un corno mi colpisce, la to dona vacca....

istituti di credito...nanananana...

[video=youtube;Jc0L5-lisic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc0L5-lisic[/video]


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!


DANIELE C'è!dANIELE QUESTO FORUM SENZA DI TE SAREBBE UN CESSO SENZA SCARICO.


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!



:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Arianna (30 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!





Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:


Daniele non è più in modalità "cattivissimo me"...


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!


Dì la verità, te si fatto l'amante pure te, e ora vedi tutto con occhio più rilassato e pacioso


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Dì la verità, te si fatto l'amante pure te, e ora vedi tutto con occhio più rilassato e pacioso



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> Daniele non è più in modalità "cattivissimo me"...



ciao cara


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2013)

...potresti comprarti un gatto e il quadro sarebbe perfetto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

Indeciso ha detto:


> ...potresti comprarti un gatto e il quadro sarebbe perfetto


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2013)

Indeciso ha detto:


> ...potresti comprarti un gatto e il quadro sarebbe perfetto


L'avevo il gatto, l'avevo....ma è morto per il troppo onanismo con la sua lingua!!!!
Come faccio!!! Oggi mio figlio è tornato a casa ed ha detto "Che figata c'è Baldurs gate enhanced edition in vendita!" ma cavoli, che vuole dire di strano questo essere??? In più mia moglie l'ho beccata a pecorina con il panettiere, il salumiere ed infine anche il fruttivendolo!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'avevo il gatto, l'avevo....ma è morto per il troppo onanismo con la sua lingua!!!!
> Come faccio!!! Oggi mio figlio è tornato a casa ed ha detto "Che figata c'è Baldurs gate enhanced edition in vendita!" ma cavoli, che vuole dire di strano questo essere??? In più mia moglie l'ho beccata a pecorina con il panettiere, il salumiere ed infine anche il fruttivendolo!


Avrete risolto il problema della spesa. Vedi il lato positivo :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2013)

Ma no, anche il cane del vicino, un certo Alano Von Friedermann è saptato sulla mia moglie...ma mio figlio mi chiede insistentemente se posso regalargli il computer nuovo...passi per il cane, ma il computer nuovo, no!!! Sono un uomo fermo e di sani principi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma no, anche il cane del vicino, un certo Alano Von Friedermann è saptato sulla mia moglie...ma mio figlio mi chiede insistentemente se posso regalargli il computer nuovo...passi per il cane, ma il computer nuovo, no!!! Sono un uomo fermo e di sani principi.


:up::up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2013)

Oggi sono tornato a casa, ho aperto l'armadio e mi sono trovato dentro un tizio poco vestito....o meglio vestito di tutto punto della sua pelle, cosa vuol dire??? Mia moglie mi dice che non mi sta tradendo, dice solo che sta facendo della gran beneficienza, che donna stupenda che ho!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oggi sono tornato a casa, ho aperto l'armadio e mi sono trovato dentro un tizio poco vestito....o meglio vestito di tutto punto della sua pelle, cosa vuol dire??? Mia moglie mi dice che non mi sta tradendo, dice solo che sta facendo della gran beneficienza, che donna stupenda che ho!!!


e di che ti lamenti...Santa Donna ...fa beneficanza


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oggi sono tornato a casa, ho aperto l'armadio e mi sono trovato dentro un tizio poco vestito....o meglio vestito di tutto punto della sua pelle, cosa vuol dire??? Mia moglie mi dice che non mi sta tradendo, dice solo che sta facendo della gran beneficienza, che donna stupenda che ho!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Oggi sono tornato a casa, ho aperto l'armadio e mi sono trovato dentro un tizio poco vestito....o meglio vestito di tutto punto della sua pelle, cosa vuol dire??? Mia moglie mi dice che non mi sta tradendo, dice solo che sta facendo della gran beneficienza, che donna stupenda che ho!!!


Io non mi fiderei troppo,uno di questi giorni tua moglie finisce sulla sedia a rotelle,con le chiappe deturpate.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e mio figlio è nerd, come posso fare??? Io amo tanto mia moglie e il mio cane, non posso fare a meno della loro presenza nostante da un lato non possa passare più neppure sotto un ponte e dall'altra praticamente sono diventato alla stregua di un albero, *ma come fare a sopportare mio figlio che è Nerd? *Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!


compragli una Xbox 
:mrgreen:


----------

